# random cool things for your party...



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Crystal ball..cheap! http://www.allcrafts.net/fjs.htm?url=tinyurl.com/yjhw2cl


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

good find!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

debbie5 said:


> Crystal ball..cheap! http://www.allcrafts.net/fjs.htm?url=tinyurl.com/yjhw2cl


That's a fun looking project.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Please feel free to add to this thread. I think we need some good party-specific props and ideas here. IMHO.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love this idea. I would have loved in even more two years ago when I had my gypsy fortune teller. I have a crystal skull she used as a crystal ball. This would have been a cool idea.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 7, 2011)

I have this thing called a "Dreamlight" I got years ago from Sharper Image (they used to have their own auction site with really good deals/prices sometimes.) I always use it if we need a crystal ball. It has two modes, one just cycles slowly through all the colors and the other reacts to sounds.
I also have a "Light and Sound Soother" which is similar but has more LEDs inside, a bigger base, and it makes its own sounds you can choose between, and the tempo and color of the lights match the sounds. One cool option it has is "heartbeat" which sounds exactly like a beating heart and the lights pulse red.

This is the dreamlight (Maine **** sold separately  ):










You can also see it in action in this video (it's the glowing thing to the left side)-


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 7, 2011)

Oops! Wrong video, I meant to post this one (although it can be briefly seen in the one above too):


----------



## Lot13 (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh I LOVE this idea! I am going to do this one this yr. Thanks so much! I have priced "crystal balls" online and this would be as good or better and at least $40 cheaper. :>)


----------

